# I think we finally have a cure!!! no.. not the linden method



## sci_fli (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll cut straight to the point.

DPD or depersonalisation disorder is sometimes caused by obsessive thoughts. The obsessive side of OCD. Stop the Obesessive thoughts stop the feeling of detachment.

Dr Evan Torch, Atlanta suggests using a combination of Luvox (faverin), clomipramine (anafranil) and provigil. "Torch calls this combination of an SSRI and a stimulant "the hidden pearl that can really help DPD""...

I quote

"As a general rule I use a psychostimulant (provigil) as a brief intervention to "lift" the 
patient out of the depersonalization and then follow with Anafranil and Luvox 
titrating up to 50--75 mg. over several weeks."

he also says:
"It is imperative to remember that I do not know either your history or your 
physical condition---all of this must run through your physician! 
Provigil is a weak psychstimulant though it has not been authorized for many uses "off label" in the US. Again, all of this assumes one do not have any bipolar or schizophriform issues 
and and has a normal cardiovascular and neurological status. There are also 
anticholinergic side effects, which though mild, need to be explained to a 
patient and monitored."

Now back to me
Personally I have been researching DPD for about 2.5 years. and I read an amazing book that was published April 2006.

"FEELING UNREAL, Depersonalization disorder and the loss of the self" written in April 2006 available here in the USA: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/019517 ... 52?ie=UTF8

Buy it if your suffering or just interested. You can also get it in the UK

If you would like the contact details of Dr Evan M Torch get in touch!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 20, 2006)

just by reading this , and taking a look at the book, you have helped me so much and i thank you, im gonna purchase this book and see what it can do, there seems to be more explanantions and possible cures nowadays, be positive people with modern technology and medical research and data im sure wonders can be done to sort out dp and dr once and for all

Tom


----------

